# 17 m/o chewed on some incense sticks



## C is for Cookie (Jan 27, 2011)

I had a couple of incense sticks stashed away in a drawer and somehow, DS sneakily got a hold of them and started chewing on them. I was on the computer doing homework when I realized he was chewing on something. I immediately leaped off of my couch and grabbed the sticks and saw that he chewed a little bit off...maybe about 1/8 inch.. maybe smaller, it wasn't much. I of course stashed them away far from his reach now but was wondering if this would harm DS? He still seems like his normal peppy self but I still want to make sure that it wouldn't harm him. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sarafi (Feb 10, 2008)

Eeek, really late reply but for things like this you should always call poison control. It's not a big deal, I have had to call internationally twice now, and they have you read the ingredients and then let you know right away what to do.

It's one of those things every child does, as long as you aren't calling b/c they ate your stash of cocaine you won't be judged!

(I called twice in one week for the same kid who drank: a homemade medicine with tee-tree oil, and then shook out and ate all of the little poison pellets that come in ant traps the next day. Stuff happens!

Hope your baby is fine


----------

